# geared trucks for home made loco



## arcadeperfect (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi

For a limited space layout I want to go with the Bandai shorty trains. If you're not aware these come as toys without proper trucks or a loco but they made conversion kits, which are all out of production now.

As such they are now super expensive and not particularly good. I'm considering having a go at making my own with some CNC and 3D printing (I'm going to want a few of these) based around these rather nice Dutch coreless motors.

I don't think I can build the geared trucks though. Can anyone recommend a source for geared trucks, accompanying worm gears and any other basic components I can build a chassis around?

Any help much appreciated. And FWIW I will open source all the designs in case anyone else would like to try.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might try replacement geared trucks from any of the various
manufacturers. 
They likely will use a motor shaft worm gear to mate with the track gearing.
But you also might find very inexpensive old used
locos with trucks that you could use. Some quite old locos
used a rubber band from motor shaft to truck, but most used
worm gears on the motor shaft to mate with gears on the trucks.

Don


----------



## arcadeperfect (Apr 12, 2020)

That's a good call with the used locos. thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Another possible solution, obtain a small switcher such as Bachmann's 44 or 70 ton.
The motor and trucks may fit into the shell you will build.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale are you working in?


----------



## arcadeperfect (Apr 12, 2020)

N


----------

